# Crave game



## BBQ Fish

Well......what are you craving as you think about this?

I'm craving donuts.


----------



## wasabi

I'm craving cold, sweet, watermelon.


----------



## tweedee

wasabi,

      come to think about it i haven't had any water melon this year. I want some water melon


----------



## mrsmac

Crepes with lemon and sugar and a latte.


----------



## tweedee

Hmmmmmmmmmmm! I just had lasagna and garlic toast for supper and I'm sitting here watching Rachel Ray on the food network. How much more can I want?.

Oh I forgot I was craving that watermelon that wasabi brought up. Well too bad.       No more room in my tummy.


----------



## pdswife

vanilla ice cream and lemon cookies!


----------



## mrsmac

Yum can you give me the recipe for lemon cookies please?


----------



## urmaniac13

WHIPPED CREAM.  When we had our daily dose of ice cream this evening, we found out too late that we were out of any cream to whip... or not even the one in a spray can... In Rome we all eat our ice cream with a mound of whipped cream on top. so we were not happy about this shortage...!!


----------



## BBQ Fish

Wow, now it's a baked sweet potato with a dab of butter and a crank of salt. <insert the Homer Simpson salivating smiley here>


----------



## texasgirl

My diet orange sunkist 
DH said NO!!
He is watching me like a hawk


----------



## middie

i'm craving scrambled eggs with ketchup right now


----------



## jkath

BBQ Fish said:
			
		

> Wow, now it's a baked sweet potato with a dab of butter and a crank of salt. <insert the Homer Simpson salivating smiley here>


 
Homer said he wanted a cookie.



I, on the other hand would really like a piece of lemon meringue pie.​


----------



## wasabi

drool,drool-lemon meringue pie-drool, drool. Look what you did jkath.


----------



## crewsk

I'm craving the one thing I'm not supposed to have...alcohol!!


----------



## Barbara L

I'm craving a nice big home made tostada with lots of guacamole and sour cream on top!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yum can you give me the recipe for lemon cookies please?



sure!

 Lemon Snicker doodles ( from my friend LeeAnn!)



 Ingredients:
 Mix together:

1 cup shortening
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp lemon zest
2-3 tsp lemon flavoring


Sift together:   ( I don't sift, I just dump it all in)

2 3/4 cups flour
2 tsp. cream of tartar
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. salt




 Directions:
 Combine both mixtures and roll dough into walnut sized balls.   Roll each ball in  sugar.   

Bake at 350 for 8-10 minutes until light brown.   






*Yummy Lemon bars*

 Ingredients:
 1 C all-purpose flour
1/2 C sifted powdered sugar  cup.   
1/2 C melted butter

2 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
1/2 tsp. baking powder
2 eggs, beaten
1 C sugar
Grated lemon peel from 1 large lemon
3 tbsp. lemon juice (I used a bit more)

Powdered sugar


 Directions:
 Combine 1 C flour, and 1/2 C powdered sugar.   Add melted butter, and mix well.   

Spoon into a 9 inch GLASS square baking pan; press evenly over bottom, and up the sides about 1/4 inch.   Bake at 350° for 18-20 minutes, or until lightly browned.   (It is really light at 20 minutes, so I just took it out after 20 minutes)

Combine 2 tbsp. flour and baking powder; set aside.

Combine eggs, sugar, lemon peel, and lemon juice.   Beat well.

Stir dry ingredients into egg mixture, mix, and pour over baked crust.

Bake at 350° for 25 minutes, or until lightly browned and set.

Remove from oven, and sprinkle powdered sugar over top.   

Let cool and cut into squares...


----------



## KAYLINDA

Just finished dinner...so all I'm craving is a cigarette!


----------



## pdswife

Nutter butter cookies with some hot chocolate!


----------



## SierraCook

Chocolate!!


----------



## Maidrite

A Big Bowl of Chocolate Rice, or a Tomato Sandwich, or I always say yes to a Canteen !


----------



## tweedee

after all that alcohol i drank last night i'm craving a good cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## BBQ Fish

*Thank's Jkath, now i'm drooling thinking about chocolate chip cookies! *


----------



## middie

hey bbq i work in a bakery. i can get you all the donuts and chocolate chip cookies you want lol


----------



## BBQ Fish

Just what are you trying to do to me Middie? I have to watch my manly figure ya know!


----------



## middie

but but but... they're no carb no sugar donuts and cookies...
yeah that's what they are !!!!


----------



## BBQ Fish

NO CARB AND NO SUGAR  I'd have to eat 50 of them to get full!


----------



## middie

did i mention they have no calories too ?? lol


----------



## BBQ Fish

middie said:
			
		

> did i mention they have no calories too ?? lol


 
   Your good!


----------



## middie

that's what i tell all my customers lmbo


----------



## tweedee

middie,

         Can you add oatmeal, raisins and peanut butter to those chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## crewsk

Hey, dosen't adding oatmeal, rasins, & peanut butter to cookies make them healthy or something? 


I'm craving really gooey mac & cheese right now. It's a good thing too since I'm making some for supper tonight!


----------



## pdswife

sleep!  I really want to go back to bed for an hour or so.


----------



## middie

tweedee said:
			
		

> middie,
> 
> Can you add oatmeal, raisins and peanut butter to those chocolate chip cookies?


 
consider it done !!!


----------



## BBQ Fish

While looking in the freezer and seeing bags of salmon, i just had a craving for salmon spread.


----------



## tweedee

WOW! How long will it take you, middie to bake 5000 of those chocolate chip, oatmeal, raisin, peanut butter cookies?


----------



## middie

oh probably a day or two lol


----------



## BBQ Fish

Hey Tweedee, if it takes Middie a day or two, i'm sure you get half off for being 'day old cookies'.


----------



## middie

i can mark 'em down if you don't tell anybody !!
we're supposed to donate it to a food bank


----------



## JessBoBess

Cold leftover chicken.  But I finished that yesterday.  :-(


----------



## BBQ Fish

I just had a taste for fresh (not frozen) perogi's.


----------



## Piccolina

> I just had a taste for fresh (not frozen) perogi's


 Totally, good call BBQ. Or (and I realize this is a bit elaborate for a craving, but...) the full nine-yards, trimings to the hills Christmas dinner


----------

